# THE BUSH FACTOR



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

America is going to one dark period of her history. Just watch. Narrow minded ignoprant majority took over for some time. It is true that under democracy, people deserve their government. Is not it strange that life of fetuses is more important then life of adults? People die in Iraq at no good reason. Nobody is worried because of deaths among Iraqui people and their fetuses as a result of bombings by isurgents and our planes. "Born again Americans" rule this country, but they are worst religious hypocrits. This is the price we pay for not going to vote. Our churches are activeluy involved in politics and they are well organized. WHy they should not pay taxes?


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow.... I'll I'm gonna say is that I'm glad your guy lost. I could, and should, respond to every statement you made, but it would be a waste of my time. On another note, your website looks interesting... Russian hunting dogs. I'll have to take a closer look at that.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

sevendogs are you amish??


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Whackadoo


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

if he is the head of his church should have him Shuned for using the internet! BTW: all of the Amish people in my area( he largest poulation of Amish outside Pen. State) support bush, if they support anyone.

Dogs, its only a "dark period" because you are blind.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll admit that I dont concur with this guy, but he brings up a good point. If you are anti-abortion but a war hawk and pro death penalty you are a hypocrite.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Lets examine what what the 3 life forms in your post have done:

#1) the Fellon facing the Death penalty- in al likelyhood killed multiple people.

#2) The Insurgeant/Terrorist--Ploted agains our nation and our allies, an attacked our troops

#3) the Featus--NOTHING IT HASNT EVEN BEEN BORN.

Explain to me how #1 and #2 are NOT worthy of death, and #3 is?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> Lets examine what what the 3 life forms in your post have done:
> 
> #1) the Fellon facing the Death penalty- in al likelyhood killed multiple people.
> 
> ...


1.You are obviously ignorant to just how many innocents are put to death, only to be proved as such post mortum.

http://www.deathpenaltyinfo.org/article ... 412&scid=6
http://www.amnestyusa.org/abolish/factsinnocence.html
http://www.dpio.org/Issues/Innocence.html

2. The Iraqi's we're not terrorists. They had nothing to do with 9/11. Because of this war 14,000 innocent Iraqi lives were taken, why do you not fight this?

God tells you not to kill, you see killing as bad against some, but not against others.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> 1.You are obviously ignorant to just how many innocents are put to death, only to be proved as such post mortum.


Dammit MT, 
You have goods points, but NO ONE HEARS YOU!

Why could that be? You use inflamatory language to to try and get your point across.

You could have easliy substituted "unaware" for "ignorant" in that post and made such a better point. If you want to debate with the men, then start acting like one.

What is your purpose here? Do you want to advance your point of view, or turn everyone against it with your shenanigans

RC
The enforcer.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes, i am aware that some peole have been proven inocent after death. thats bad. the problem is, people that Admit to killing, or are proven to have killed multiple people with no daubt whatsoever, are not executed, and even come up for parole! im not saying weshould lop off heads left and right, But it hink we should reserve teh right to execute homicidal lunitics if we have to.

And again, we didnt go into Iraq to kill inocent civilians and little babies. we went there to kill militants because we thought they were a threat at the time.

BTW: MT once again you show us that you dont know the basic facts about the religion you claim. the pentetuch clearly states that intentional Murder is to be punished by Execution. what it says is not to murder in the first place, but if you do, you are to be killed.

Again, you assume the extreeme and exagerate my words.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> Yes, i am aware that some peole have been proven inocent after death. thats bad. the problem is, people that Admit to killing, or are proven to have killed multiple people with no daubt whatsoever, are not executed, and even come up for parole! im not saying weshould lop off heads left and right, But it hink we should reserve teh right to execute homicidal lunitics if we have to.
> 
> And again, we didnt go into Iraq to kill inocent civilians and little babies. we went there to kill militants because we thought they were a threat at the time.
> 
> ...


I don't think that murders should come up for parole, but no one deserves to be put to death. The problem with what you are saying about removing some of the bad apples is that it is overused, such as under Bush's governance in Texas.

As for Iraq, we thought they had WMD's, and we were wrong. We should have used every possible window to a nonviolent solution, and we did not.

As for murder being punishible by death I think the old saying two wrongs dont make a right fits well here. God tells you not to kill, there is no exception in the ten commandments.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> but no one deserves to be put to death.
> 
> God tells you not to kill, there is no exception in the ten commandments.


thats what i say too....no one deserves to be put to death if they are innocent.

so while you are on the subject what about the 41.5 million murdered since roe v.wade what were their crimes?

thou shalt not kill.....yep that made Gods top ten list. there were consequences under old testement law for those who broke that commandment too. they were usually stoned to death.

you are really a contradiction in terms. murder the babies....spare the criminals. BULL****!!!

pointer


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"The problem with what you are saying about removing some of the bad apples is that it is overused, such as under Bush's governance in Texas."

--Yes thats precisly what i said. i think we need capital punishment, but that it is often overused, and inthe wrong cases.

No, God said not to MURDER, he didnt say dont Kill. if your verion has translated it as Kill, then look the word up in the pentetuch (hebrew) and look up that word in a hebrew lexicon. its Murder, not kill ( some versions have translated it as kill because thats the lingo we use today). in otherwords, your not suposed to murder. what we call homocide, or murder in cold blood. what about Soldiers MT? will you accuse them ofbeng murderers also? they have killed people after all.

Also, your statement of "two wrongs dont make a right" is NOT fitting here, as the Execution of murderers is not wrong, but is justified as the apporopriate punishment.

on iraq: we did what we thought we had to do. turns out we didnt, so we helped out the people while we were at it. what would you have use Do? we cant leave them untill we have fixed the dammage we caused.

Please stop twisting my words.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"thats what i say too....no one deserves to be put to death if they are innocent.

so while you are on the subject what about the 41.5 million murdered since roe v.wade what were their crimes?

thou shalt not kill.....yep that made Gods top ten list. there were consequences under old testement law for those who broke that commandment too. they were usually stoned to death. "

All I'm pointing out here is that if you are pro death penalty, and anti-abortion, you are NOT pro life. Jesus was crucified for his "crimes", that hardly makes it right.

"No, God said not to MURDER, he didnt say dont Kill. if your verion has translated it as Kill, then look the word up in the pentetuch (hebrew) and look up that word in a hebrew lexicon. its Murder, not kill ( some versions have translated it as kill because thats the lingo we use today). in otherwords, your not suposed to murder. what we call homocide, or murder in cold blood. what about Soldiers MT? will you accuse them ofbeng murderers also? they have killed people after all. "

I'm rather sure that God does not like war, soldiers take that blood on their hands for the rest of their lives. If you murder a supposed murderer, you are not doing right. What if said person turns out to be innocent?

"on iraq: we did what we thought we had to do. turns out we didnt, so we helped out the people while we were at it. what would you have use Do? we cant leave them untill we have fixed the dammage we caused. "

As for Iraq, I'll restate my position. It is NOT our job to police the world, we are finding out that we will not be allowed to police the world. Going into Iraq with shifty evidence was a bad course of action. The inspectors should have been allowed to finish their rounds, we should have gathered more intelligence, seen what the rest of the allies thought of it, and then in the worst case scenario, we would have gone to war.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"It is NOT our job to police the world, we are finding out that we will not be allowed to police the world"

--Alleluyah! its about time we started minding our own Buisness!

And no MT, God doesnt LIKE war, but he realizes that it is sometimes needed in an imperfect world.

BTW: what would you be saying if the U.N had approved the War, and we still didnt find anything? would it still be a big deal?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> "It is NOT our job to police the world, we are finding out that we will not be allowed to police the world"
> 
> --Alleluyah! its about time we started minding our own Buisness!
> 
> ...


I'm glad that we agree on something trooper. America needs to revert back to the way we were prior to world war two. We only go into other countries if it is absolutely necissary, meaning that there is clear and present danger threatening the US or one of our allies.

I do not think it would be as big of a deal if the UN approved the war and we did not find any weapons. My reasoning behind this is that the UN does not advocate was unless necissary, so thus all of the other methods to obtain peace would have been exercised before they approved it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The UN is as big of joke as anything else in the political realm of the world. Great Idea that has just turned into another organization trying to undermine US authority and power.

Yeah, maybe saddam would have let the inspectors inspect nothing longer. But if you don't believe that he wasn't shipping all of his weapons, just as he did with about his entire air force, to the neighboring countries when he figured invasion was coming you have much to learn. Just like the socalled 300 tons of explosives that was missing, only to find out we shipped out about 275 tons of it, and the other 25 was more than likely shipped out prior to invasion. Oh, and they do actually have satelite photos of that.

Maybe the UN could have come up with one more oil for food type program so saddam could buy more bullets to shoot the dissentors in his country, or gas the kurds more, or whatever.

The UN has lost all credible standing in the world with everyone but crappy little dictators that use it to nip at the heals of the developed nations.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The problem with theUN is that they have outlived there purpose. The were formed to stop the rise of dictators, and havnt even come cloase to doing so. Granted they do some good with food aid ect. but thats not what they are intended to do There have been dozens of Major dictators since th 50's, and the UN did nothing to stop or to remove them. In short they are worthless. :idiot: They have made a moot jesture in Reinventing themselves as an international legislative body.

if they want to pass out food thats fine. they should form the USK ( pronounce U-Suk) wich would stand for united soup Kitchens. :stirpot:


----------

